# Microfiber source?



## Lisa (Jul 22, 2020)

Okay, trolled through old posts, put on my google goggles and searched. I can not find a source for microfiber that looks like pouch material! I'm finding what seems to be thin, upholstery fabric. I found what looked right, but unfortunately, it was already cut into cordage.
I am in the USA and assume I'll have to order it from somewhere overseas.
Any ideas?
Because i am a ammo pincher, i want to try my hand at cutting my own pouches. I really like one microfiber pouch i have. It's dark gray, thick, and you can see the fibers easily. I avoided it for a long time until recently and found I do like it quite a bit.
Is there another commercial name for it that I should be using to search?


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

GZK is where I bought mine from.

https://mobile.onloon.net/detail?itemId=2b0c49e2ffcf464e98b8dae255d5e0df

https://mobile.onloon.net/detail?itemId=55f62d59621a46188df11f5b72cf76b8

https://mobile.onloon.net/detail?itemId=3dd315fbb18b418292c32f7ee6ea923f

The last listing is the one I actually bought.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

I was going to suggest gzk but RT beat me to the punch. Locally, maybe try a hobby lobby or michaels or an equivalent craft supply store, but I'm not sure if they'd have exactly what you're looking for.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Last year I spent some time trying to find MF in Hobby Lobby, Michaels and fabric stores but had no luck. As mentioned, they usually have a very thin upholstery MF material that won't work for our needs. We need 1.5 to 1.8mm.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 22, 2020)

I'm going to ask a friend for some deer hide leather. He's an avid Hunter and might have some scraps. I'll order some from the Gzk source. I looked at hobby lobby before and checked michaels today. No dice. As posted before, handbags and boots at thrift stores can be a resource for good leather, too. It's just really hard for me to get out being my mom's full-time caregiver, so I haven't had too many opportunities to check out the thrift store. They close by 330pm, making it tough.
Hobby lobby did have leather on hand, which I may try.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Try searching Microfiber Leather.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Hobby Lobby often has the bags of bulk remnant leather for a good price. I use this stuff when making leather pouches.

https://www.hobbylobby.com/Crafts-Hobbies/Leather-Crafting/Leather-Pieces/Assorted-Leather-Remnants---3-Pound/p/42214

https://www.hobbylobby.com/Crafts-Hobbies/Leather-Crafting/Leather-Pieces/1-2-Pound-Premium-Leather-Scrap-Assortment/p/22683


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

If your heart is set on microfiber, order a set of the biggest, plainest pouches you can find on EBay and cut them to suit.

I make pouches from leather scraps - mostly deconstructed purses. But old work gloves are also good. The cuffs and backs don't get much wear.

You already have the rotary cutter and mat. You may also have a hole punch. For ammo pincher pouches, cut the width to the size of your ammo and the length to 2-1/4 to 2-3/4 inches. I like at least 5 times the ammo diameter measured to the inside of the band holes.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Lisa said:


> I'm going to ask a friend for some deer hide leather. He's an avid Hunter and might have some scraps. I'll order some from the Gzk source. I looked at hobby lobby before and checked michaels today. No dice. As posted before, handbags and boots at thrift stores can be a resource for good leather, too. It's just really hard for me to get out being my mom's full-time caregiver, so I haven't had too many opportunities to check out the thrift store. They close by 330pm, making it tough.
> Hobby lobby did have leather on hand, which I may try.
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


Lisa, that deer hide is going to be very stretchy, so you would be better off with the remnant bags of scrap leather at Hobby Lobby

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lisa (Jul 22, 2020)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Lisa said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to ask a friend for some deer hide leather. He's an avid Hunter and might have some scraps. I'll order some from the Gzk source. I looked at hobby lobby before and checked michaels today. No dice. As posted before, handbags and boots at thrift stores can be a resource for good leather, too. It's just really hard for me to get out being my mom's full-time caregiver, so I haven't had too many opportunities to check out the thrift store. They close by 330pm, making it tough.
> ...


Good to know. I had deer hide chopper mittens as a kid and loved them, remembering how tough they were. Oh well....

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

If you have a Harbor Freight near you, their leather welders gloves make excellent pouches. A pair of them would last many years. Also excellent for tabs.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I get almost all my leather from old couches and chairs on the side of the road it's free and other holds up very well.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Lisa said:


> I'm going to ask a friend for some deer hide leather. He's an avid Hunter and might have some scraps. I'll order some from the Gzk source. I looked at hobby lobby before and checked michaels today. No dice. As posted before, handbags and boots at thrift stores can be a resource for good leather, too. It's just really hard for me to get out being my mom's full-time caregiver, so I haven't had too many opportunities to check out the thrift store. They close by 330pm, making it tough.
> Hobby lobby did have leather on hand, which I may try.
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


Bless you for taking care of your mother, especially in these tough times. May your slingshots be an island of calm for you in the middle of this $hitstorm  

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

I too got my microfiber from GZK on my last order. I was also considering kangaroo leather like this listing on Amazon, but haven't tried it yet. https://www.amazon.com/Genuine-Leather-Hide-Thickness-Upholstery/dp/B06XCYPWBB/ref=sr_1_11?dchild=1&keywords=kangaroo%2Bleather&qid=1600463912&sr=8-11&th=1 .


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Hey Lisa, did you get squared away with the pouch materials? If not feel free to pm me and I may be able to work help you out


----------

